# A few HDR's from the Sigma DP2s



## jason324 (Feb 18, 2011)

This camera works pretty good for HDR's I must say  












I took this hanging out my truck window handheld. Not the greatest, but I thought it was still decent: 





Best,
Jay


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah it does!


----------

